# Miss Mickey PBGFC Jr Angler



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Ill keep this short and sweet. We had 6 kids on the boat and we all had a wonderful time. What a great tournament that was put on.

We got our spread out at about 6am somewhere near the nipple and it didn't take long (maybe 10min) before we had a large wahoo sky and crash down on short flat. He took line for a few seconds but it was a miss. It was still amazing for the kids to see that right off the back of the boat. We trolled for probably 3 hours with nothing happening. At around noon we had this little dolphin hit, got him to the boat in no time and put the lines back out. Maybe 30 min later we had the larger dolphin hit the long rigger and put on a show for a bit. It didn't take long for my nephew to get him in. Put the lines back out and bam maybe 5 min go by and we are on a sailfish. It took all my nephew had to reel this fish in. I could see his little arms did not want to turn that crank one more time but he didn't quit I was so proud of him. After maybe 20 min we had the sail boat side, he was small maybe 40-50lbs but a billfish and that's all that matters. He had his first billfish!!

We hit the Antares on the way in trying for snapper and couldn't find any but we did find a barely legal cobia that we fed a live pinfish and it was on we let my other nephew fight him. Got him in the boat shortly thereafter. Cobia wasn't a category but those kids just wanna catch fish and it was a blast. 

We had a ton of fun fishing this tourney! Kids loved it.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Going in the water after catching the billfish


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like a awesome trip, I bet the kids loved it!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice, I commend you for taking the time to take kids out! :notworthy: Great way to build awesome memories!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like everyone had a blast, I can't wait for the day I can take my kids out on a trip like that


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the best reports on here. Congrats!!!


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Great trip with the kids! I will be on the water this Thursday with one of mine!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a perfect day on the water by getting the kids involved. Fine display with the young lad's first billfish.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding job! A trip with the kids doesn't get any better!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> One of the best reports on here. Congrats!!!


He said it.
THAT is what it's all about! My daughter will be 4 next month and can't wait for me to take her offshore. Hopefully I can convince mama that she'll be perfectly safe and we can start with a few nearshore trips to make sure she enjoys it. 
Thanks for sharing the report and pictures. It was one of the most enjoyable reports I've seen in a long time.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Fine job bro!


----------

